# Go utilisé (Autres) inexplicable Ipad 3G V1



## GregoryNantes44 (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

Je possède un Ipad 3G V1 Jailbreaké qui fonctionne trés bien sauf que sur mes 16Go de dispo Itunes me donne la répartition suivante ;
 - Photos : 0,01 Go , c'est cohérent avec ce que j'ai dessus
 - Applications :7,1Go (d'après ce que je vois dans Itunes sur les apllis que j'ai reellement installées sur mon Ipad, c'est coherent)
  - Autres : 5,7Go confused
  - Libre : 1,28Go mad

Je ne vois pas à quoi peut correspondre ces 5,7Go d'Autres ? Je n'ai pas de musique ni de videos

Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour m'orienter ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2011)

Autre doit correspondre aux données crées par les différentes applications que tu as installées.


----------



## Ealdu (3 Mai 2011)

Je suis pas JB mais entre 2 synchros sur iTune mes applications passent entièrement en "autres" (de couleur jaune) et tout redevient normal dès la syncho effectuée (de couleur verte).


----------



## GregoryNantes44 (4 Mai 2011)

et vous ne connaitriez pas un programme pour voir la taille des fichiers/dossiers présents sur l'ipad ?

merci


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

Si tu as Install0us sur ton iPad, et que tu as téléchargé des Apps avec lui, c'est ça ! Tout comme tous tes tweaks etc... téléchargés sur Cydia !


----------

